# Be careful what you wish for



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Karma is a *****,and it has finally caught up with Steph.It os truly now or never..Steph has been traded 3x already and no mater what Zeke says,he is looking directly at trade number 4,courtesy of Larry Brown...

Yes,if Zeke hires Brown,Steph has two choices..Drastically change your game,or start packing...The honeymoon is over for Marbury...Zeke didnt want to hear Lenny when Lenny bashed Marbury..He wasnt pleased when herb benched Steph in the 4th quarters of games..He squirmed when the Zenmaster just said no to a team run by marbury..

What does marbury do???He shows no public support for Herb,which is his perrogative.After all,he is the teachers pet..But there may be a new teacher and his name is Coach Brown...Yes the very same coach Brown who only needed a couple of weeks in the Olympics to know steph is not his pointguard...Read on Steph Supporters...The end is rapidly approaching..



> And Larry Brown was just as adamant about his opinion of Marbury, if you judged by the way he so often squirmed last summer watching Marbury conduct his business at the Olympics in Athens, if you judge by the kind of point guard that has thrived under Brown through the years, a category that can best be described thusly:
> 
> AntiSteph.
> 
> ...


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

finally.............. Starbury can **** up another team...... Crawford or Nate run the point.... go after a solid big man for him or pierce..... get rid of Tim Thomas's bum *** too...........

Please don't mask the cursing. Just type the word out and let the software handle it. Thanks - cpaw


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am going to revise what i said as i read something else that we have thrown around before



> Marbury is a scoring point guard who has a tendency to dominate the ball. Brown wants his point guards to keep the ball moving. Because Brown had so much success switching Allen Iverson to shooting guard, there is a possibility that he would try the same experiment with Marbury


.

Lets face it,Coach Brown will be back in the hospital before he gets JC,TT,Marbury,JJ and Q to play a motion offence..he would have better luck with the rookies and Ariza..

But what i think we really have a chance to be is the NY version of Coach Browns other winning team,the 76ers...

Stephon Marbury is every bit as talented on offense as AI,he just doesnt shoot nearly as much..He just shoots much better...marbury should be our AI..

The other star of the 76ers was Deke...Can larry get James to become Mt James??The guy is big and can block shots.Deke avg 11 ppg,12 rpg and 2.6 bpg under brown..james MUST come close in order for the Knicks to have a prayer...

The rest of the squad for the sixers wer really good defensive players that knew there roles..mckey,snow ,hill.....I should hope that the rest of our squad is capable of exceeding those guys...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Truth, I'd much rather work with the motion offense, even if it fails and means moving Marbury, thann to just give him the green light to dominate the ball and put up 25-30 shots. I love watching Iverson, but that style of play only carried the day when the east was at it's weakest. And Ivey was younger than Steph is. I don't think Steph could handle that level of wear and tear, and he's already shown he needs to rest on D even when plodding the ball in the halfcourt.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

son of oakley said:


> Truth, I'd much rather work with the motion offense, even if it fails and means moving Marbury, thann to just give him the green light to dominate the ball and put up 25-30 shots. I love watching Iverson, but that style of play only carried the day when the east was at it's weakest. And Ivey was younger than Steph is. I don't think Steph could handle that level of wear and tear, and he's already shown he needs to rest on D even when plodding the ball in the halfcourt.


Oak,i m all in favor of motion offense,but i look at our squad and just dont see it..Especially with Marbury..Does a recovering Coach Brown at 64 really need to go through with marbury what he went through with AI?? he will be "leaking "on the sidelines...

I can see JC adapting.i believe he genuinely is willing to listen and learn and there is no better teacher than Brown..Ditto for Ariza,Nate,Lee and Frye...And even Sweetney,every pound of him..

I cant speak on Q,s behalf,think TT is a basketball dunce and who the **** knows what james can and cant do..

marbury is the wild card....Billups bought in and he was the MVP of the finals...Marbury has a tough time calling time outs,let alone buying into a system


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

A motion offense for starbury? Hell no, I've seen enough of him going one on one. If he can't adapt then ship him off. We need to make the most out of larry brown's 1-2 years here.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> A motion offense for starbury? Hell no, I've seen enough of him going one on one. If he can't adapt then ship him off. We need to make the most out of larry brown's 1-2 years here.


So what do you do????

Are you better off having a Philly type system????

Do you install a system that fits your players,or do you start with the system and pick the players that fit???

My question marks are marbury,james,tt and Q....LOL,basically our starting team


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> So what do you do????
> 
> Are you better off having a Philly type system????
> 
> ...



Just get rid of starbury.Then develop a system. Either that or sit has *** for a year playing second fiddle to nate and see if he gets it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Just get rid of starbury.Then develop a system. Either that or sit has *** for a year playing second fiddle to nate and see if he gets it.



WOW!!!!!!!!!!1i thought i was down on him....I want him at the 2


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

truth said:


> The other star of the 76ers was Deke...Can larry get James to become Mt James??The guy is big and can block shots.Deke avg 11 ppg,12 rpg and 2.6 bpg under brown..james MUST come close in order for the Knicks to have a prayer...
> 
> The rest of the squad for the sixers wer really good defensive players that knew there roles..mckey,snow ,hill.....I should hope that the rest of our squad is capable of exceeding those guys...


Wow!! Don't forget that Motumbo was a Major, Full time defensive Force in the NBA before he played for Larry Brown. Jerome James has been around awhile and NEVER played more than 15 minutes per night---he won't quickly be confused with Dekembe!

"Hoping" that the rest of our squad will become defensive anchors?...are you kidding?!! They can improve, and no player would settle into major minutes w/o a defensive effort...but these guys lack the Defensive DNA of speed, quick feet and elevation---many of them also lack experience---better effort and experience will make a big improvement, but they're not that kind of grouping(blame Isiah!)(.


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Another thing about LB, and it applies well to this team:

When you start thinking about how a great coach will improve this team, IT WILL NOT BE ABOUT THE OFFENSE FIRST!!!!!! ---not the sets or the plays or the approach or the positions of players. Browns teams have lacked Great Offence---his Indy teams developed alot of Offensive talent, but that is not where it starts! That's the difference between LB and Zeke! Larry Brown's team will START with DEFENSE! So, forget about all of the "wonderful transformations" that players will experience on offense---the big stuff will be that everyone will be miserable until the team can guard another team....That hasn't happened YET for this group.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

ohhh, Daily News says Marbury is bad so he must be going, HELP HIM!



eyes roll


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

NOOOOOOO

WE WILL NEVER KNOW IF MARBURY COULDVE MOLDED INTO A REAL PG UNDER LARRY BROWN! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

you will be missed....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Take yer Laker smack and go...*

Just like an LA guy to come into discussions of substance an offer up absolutely nothing. How'd the Fakers do last year? Bet this year looks exciting, though, huh? *******.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ERAFF said:


> Another thing about LB, and it applies well to this team:
> 
> When you start thinking about how a great coach will improve this team, IT WILL NOT BE ABOUT THE OFFENSE FIRST!!!!!! ---not the sets or the plays or the approach or the positions of players. Browns teams have lacked Great Offence---his Indy teams developed alot of Offensive talent, but that is not where it starts! That's the difference between LB and Zeke! Larry Brown's team will START with DEFENSE! So, forget about all of the "wonderful transformations" that players will experience on offense---the big stuff will be that everyone will be miserable until the team can guard another team....That hasn't happened YET for this group.


Eraff,who is your starting 5 and backups????


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!1i thought i was down on him....I want him at the 2


 Not sure he can play the two. He isn't as quick as AI.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Not sure he can play the two. He isn't as quick as AI.


Nates probably the only guy in the league as quick as AI...

I dont think you drank your coffee this morning...1's are generaly quicker than the 2..That is why I suggested he play the 2..Plus he is strong enough to hold position against 2's


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*For the last time, Truth*

He does not possess the game of a 2. Not a great shooter and needs the ball in his hands to be effective offensively. No spot up game. No great mid game. Forget him. LB will take care of it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: For the last time, Truth*



alphadog said:


> He does not possess the game of a 2. Not a great shooter and needs the ball in his hands to be effective offensively. No spot up game. No great mid game. Forget him. LB will take care of it.


sounds alot like AI and Francis to me....


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> Nates probably the only guy in the league as quick as AI...
> 
> I dont think you drank your coffee this morning...1's are generaly quicker than the 2..That is why I suggested he play the 2..Plus he is strong enough to hold position against 2's



Yeah no kidding. 1's have to be quicker than two's. I'll have to post my real reasons later.


Anyone else notice all the Laker fans show up? Typical LA, they want to be seen where the action is hot.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Yeah no kidding. 1's have to be quicker than two's. I'll have to post my real reasons later.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice all the Laker fans show up? Typical LA, they want to be seen where the action is hot.


I was on that board for a weak and they tried to have me banned.....


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I don't blame them...*

"I was on that board for a weak and they tried to have me banned....."

I tried too...I even paid. They told me they needed you to balance Rashidi. Better eat your spinach


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Yeah no kidding. 1's have to be quicker than two's. I'll have to post my real reasons later.
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice all the Laker fans show up? Typical LA, they want to be seen where the action is hot.


You wish...


----------

